# مساعدة في برنامج mach3



## جهاد نابلس (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اعمل على بناء ماكينة cnc plasma والحمد لله قطعت مسافة جيدة في الميكانيك والالكترونيات حيث انجزت الدرايفر للستبر موتور وايضا كارت الانترفيس وجربتهم وهما يعملان وجربتهم ايضا على mach3 mill وكل شيء تمام ولكن لمشكلة تحديدا في برنامج mach3 plasma
حيث وانا اجرب فيه واحاول اضبط البورت والبنات كنت ضبطت نبضات الستيب للمحور z على بن 9 والدايركشن على بن 1 ثم غيرت هذ الارقام 
الان المشكلة انو مهما غيرت في ضبط البرت والبنات فانه اي البرنامج لا يخرج نبضات الا على رقم 9 وايضا الامحاور الاخرى تظهر انها تتحرك على الشاشة ولكن لاشيء يخرج من المنفذ للمحرك ...وحاولت ازالة البرنامج من الكمبيوتر ثم ثبته اكثر من مرة وكذلك الدرايفر الخاص بالبرنامج وجربت اكثر من اصدار ...الا انه كل مره احاول التشغيل فانه فقط يخرج نبضات على البن 9 ولا يخرج نبضات على البنات المضبوط عليها ابرنامج ..,,
علما انه عندما اطفا برنامج mach3 plasma واشغل برنامج mach3 mill فان الامور تجري طبيعية ...
فإن كان بامكان احد ان يساعدني او يرشدني واكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## AHMED.FA (14 مايو 2013)

من قائمة config أفتح general config
ستظهر لك القائمة بالصورة المدرجة تأكد من أن الإعدادات متطابقة 


بالتوفيق


----------



## جهاد نابلس (14 مايو 2013)

شكرا على اهتمامك وبارك الله بك .... سأتحقق الليلة واجرب ذلك وانشالله خير ...لكني لاحظت في صورتك في خانة البروفايل مكتوب ... mach3 mill الا يختلفان بالضبط


----------



## AHMED.FA (14 مايو 2013)

يختلفان طبعا 
أنا فقط فتحت القائمة وعملتلك الإعدادات للبلازما
أي أنت أفتح من mach3plasma وليس mill


----------



## جهاد نابلس (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي جربت ولم ينجح 
لا اعتقد ان المشكلة في الضبظ 
فالبرنامج وكأنه كافر طبع الله على قلبه ...يعني ماذا يبقى بعد ان احذف كل ما يتعلق بالبرنامج من الجهاز ثم اعيد تثبيته اكثر من مرة وبأكثر من اصدار 
ولكن تبقى المشكلة هي نفسها انه لايخرج نبضات على الاطراف المضبوط عليها وانما يخرج على اول ضبط ضبطه عند اول مرة ثبتت فيها البرنامج


----------



## AHMED.FA (14 مايو 2013)

هبعتلك ملف بروفايل بلازما بإعدادات جاهزة إعمله إستبدال بالموجود في ملف mach3 في ال c 
ولكن في المساء بإذن الله


----------



## جهاد نابلس (14 مايو 2013)

انشالله خير بارك الله بك


----------



## aeehm (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز احمد
انا اخوك علاء من بغداد عندي ماكنه للنقش على الخشب (سي ان سي )صينيه الصنع ابعادها 3040
ممكن مساعدتي بشرح اوامر برنامج( ارت كم) الاساسيه وكيف استطيع ان اعرف نقطة انطلاق الماكنه من الصفر 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## hanysabra (14 مايو 2013)

جرب تضبط اعدادت parallel port فى mother board لابد تظبطها على ECP هتنحل معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## جهاد نابلس (15 مايو 2013)

اهلا اخي 
اخي المنفذ يعمل جيدا والدليل ان التشغيل على برنامج mach3 mill لايكون به مشاكل


----------



## جهاد نابلس (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
وجدت ان كل المحاور تعمل وتستجيب للتغير في السرعة والامور الاخرى ولكن ليس على البنات الموجودة في ضبط البنات والبورت كما ان نفس الخرج يكون على اكثر من بن


----------



## AHMED.FA (17 مايو 2013)

أسف جدا على التأخير أخي 
تفضل في المرفقات ستجد بروفايل البلازما ضعه في ملف الماك 3 الموجود في بارتشن السي سيسألك ان الملف موجود فعلا هل تريد اللإستبدال أضغط إستبدال
سيكون عليك فقط تغيير البنات من port and pins على حسب كارت الإنترفيس لديك 
وأخبرني بالنتيجة


----------



## جهاد نابلس (18 مايو 2013)

اهلا يا محترم بارك الله فيك ....ارجو ان لا يكون التأخير بسبب المشاركات في موضوع المعادلة الصعبة ..

اخي اين المرفقات


----------



## AHMED.FA (18 مايو 2013)

أكيد لأ حبيبي ياجبل مايهزك ريح 
بس انا ارفقتها فعلا ومش عارف السبب في إنها لم تظهر 
لو ينفع أبعتلي إيميلك في رسالة خاصة وسوف أرسله لك
وأسف على التأخير أخي


----------



## جهاد نابلس (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخ احمد حاولت وضع ايملي هنا فلم استطع ثم ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة ثم تبين لي فيما بعد اها لم ترسل لان مشاركاتي لم تصل حتى الان 50 
ثم ارسلت لك على حسابك عالفيس من يومين واظن انك لم تنتبه لها


----------

